# Do You Have A Self Esteem Problem?



## Blueridge Believer (Feb 19, 2008)

Low views of yourself? 

(Octavius Winslow, "Evening Thoughts") 

What are you to yourself? 
worthless? 
vile? 
empty? 

What is Jesus to you? 
precious? 
lovely? 
all your salvation? 
all your desire? 

What is sin to you? 
the most hateful thing in the world? 

What is holiness to you? 
most lovely? 
most longed for? 

What is the throne of grace to you? 
the most attractive spot? 

What is the cross to you? 
the sweetest resting place in the universe? 

What is God to you? 
your God? 
your Father? 
the spring of all your joys? 
the fountainhead of all your bliss? 
the center where your affections meet? 

Is it so? Then you are a child of God! 

Those low views of yourself . . . . 
that brokenness, 
that inward mourning, 
that secret confession, 
that longing for . . . 
more spirituality, 
more grace, 
more devotedness, 
more love, 
does but prove the existence, reality, 
and growth of God's work within you. 

Cheer up, precious soul! 

That soul never perished, that felt itself 
to be vile, and Jesus to be precious!


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Feb 19, 2008)

> Do You Have A Self Esteem Problem?



If you don't, you should have.


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Feb 19, 2008)

Daniel Ritchie said:


> > Do You Have A Self Esteem Problem?
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't, you should have.


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Feb 19, 2008)

I have a vanity problem.


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Feb 19, 2008)

No Longer A Libertine said:


> I have a vanity problem.




A little age will usually take care of that.


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Feb 19, 2008)

Daniel Ritchie said:


> > Do You Have A Self Esteem Problem?
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't, you should have.



Self-Esteem? What has sin made of God's creature?

"I come before thy throne of grace
and throw myself upon my face.
I know that I am but a worm,
So step on me , Lord--and watch me squirm!"


----------



## Pilgrim's Progeny (Feb 19, 2008)

i wrote a paper on it for my english lit. class. i debunked self esteem. At the time my wife thought I was crazy, now she has come to esteem Christ and his grace and esteem herself as nothing. Self esteem is for the vain, Christ esteem is for the lowly.


----------

